# Breeding king halfmoon with normal betta



## Kendstevens (Mar 5, 2020)

I have this king halfmoon in a tank with 3 females. I got all 3 as babies and my king has never been aggressive toward them. Never had nipped fins.

I think this female in the pics is ready to mate but I’m not sure if it’s possible. He is much bigger. They would be sooooo pretty though. What you think?


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi

King is a marketing term created by Petco, You Betta is a giant.

Personally I would not breed him with that female, I would try and get a Giant female.

Can those 2 fish breed? Yes there is no reason they cant.

Have you bred Bettas before?

Fun fact.

Where I live Giants are worth $80 or more.

This guy cost me $85









And yes thats a mature full grown cherry shrimp in his mouth


----------



## Kendstevens (Mar 5, 2020)

Beautiful guy u got there! Looks like a koi giant very cool. 

My hesitation was that some threads say giants are “mouth brooders” and can’t breed with normal betta.

I have had no luck finding giant females. They barely stock females at all.

They go for 20 here.

I bought some cherry shrimp last week and immediately removed them from the tank before they met their demise!


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

> My hesitation was that some threads say giants are “mouth brooders” and can’t breed with normal betta.


No giant Bettas are not mouth brooders, hes still a Betta Splendens just big.



> Looks like a koi giant very cool.


PK giant, more photos and stuff here Land of the giant


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Kings are just smaller giants, but giant just the same. They are merely over grown splendens and can be bred to any splendens.

If you plan to breed your giant in the future, best to keep him (and any giant female) in solitary. Flare daily.

Once they hit the 6cm (less than 2.5") (BO) mark, they can be frustrating to breed - lazy, won't flare, lazy won't care for eggs, etc. So it's best to always keep them in breeding mode. Though they might not care for eggs, at least they will spawn and give you eggs which you can artificially hatch.

If you cross to regular, most if not all fry will be regular. They will grow quickly and may reach regular adult size in 4 months, but then stop growing. You need to breed fast growers back to giant parent and slowly get bigger offspring. . . . Will take many generstions, especially if you breed the wrong fry (one that doesn't carry as many giant genes).

If possible, as Mr. Grumpy suggested, breed giant to giant


----------

